# **** day- feel like im taking on too much



## jamesmacc (Jun 17, 2014)

Got home from work and thought id track my macros and see how im getting on, I was gobsmacked. 1500 calories for the day, 160g protein including 2 shakes (40G).

After 90 mins in the Gym i decided to eat some Burgen soy and linseed bread to raise protein and cals. I have still only managed 1800 after that and dont have any nuts or anything to give me a good boost.

Too make things worse i'm diabetic, tested my sugar level after my 90 minute session and it was more than twice what it should be. I thought i had gained in the last 12 weeks but maybe i'm just slimming rather than gaining any muscle?





****s just going wrong for me this last few weeks  got a boys holiday in 8 weeks and i want to gain more , My training is consistent and i put the work in, My diet is clean but i Guess i just need to eat more decent foods and bump up my calories and protein


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

If you're struggling hit calories put some Extra Virgin Olive Oil (EVOO) on your food and in your shakes. Don't know how some people struggle to eat. I'm eating 3.5k calories daily and I'm still hungry :lol:


----------



## jamesmacc (Jun 17, 2014)

UkWardy said:


> If you're struggling hit calories put some Extra Virgin Olive Oil (EVOO) on your food and in your shakes. Don't know how some people struggle to eat. I'm eating 3.5k calories daily and I'm still hungry :lol:


Thanks for the reply, come to think of it i cook my chicken in extra virgin olive oil but have never logged the calories , I eat quite a lot of olives but wasn't sure if they were good for me or not


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> If you're struggling hit calories put some Extra Virgin Olive Oil (EVOO) on your food and in your shakes. Don't know how some people struggle to eat. I'm eating 3.5k calories daily and I'm still hungry :lol:


This lol

Not eating too much is harder 5000+ kcals without any bother


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> If you're struggling hit calories put some Extra Virgin Olive Oil (EVOO) on your food and in your shakes. Don't know how some people struggle to eat. I'm eating 3.5k calories daily and I'm still hungry


This. I'm eating 3400 and could eat loafs more.

OP use 500ml whole milk and 100g oats in ya shakes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2015)

jamesmacc said:


> Thanks for the reply, come to think of it i cook my chicken in extra virgin olive oil but have never logged the calories , I eat quite a lot of olives but wasn't sure if they were good for me or not


I wouldn't use EVOO to cook with mate. It has a really low smoke point so becomes volatile/rancid at even moderately high cooking temps which loads it with free radials... in short it is beyond terrible for your body.

Being diabetic I would assume you ultimately follow a low carb diet?... So you're gonna need to getting in a lot of fat to get those kcals up.

Nuts, oils, double cream, dark chocolate, avocados, fattier cuts of meat, salmon, mackerel, olives, cheese, full fat yoghurt, eggs... take you're pick!

I eat very low carb and high fat on my rest days and still manage to easily get 3000kcals in.


----------



## jamesmacc (Jun 17, 2014)

Bowtie.Boris said:


> I wouldn't use EVOO to cook with mate. It has a really low smoke point so becomes volatile/rancid at even moderately high cooking temps which loads it with free radials... in short it is beyond terrible for your body.
> 
> Being diabetic I would assume you ultimately follow a low carb diet?... So you're gonna need to getting in a lot of fat to get those kcals up.
> 
> ...


oohh crap i didnt realise that, is normal olive oil ok for cooking? i love olives and nuts so ill stock up on that, I buy them every week but eat it all over a few days.

what are the best nuts and oils to go with?

yes as you mentioned i have been following low carb as it makes it easier to control my sugars , But from what im reading online i need carbs to help build muscle ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2015)

jamesmacc said:


> oohh crap i didnt realise that, is normal olive oil ok for cooking? i love olives and nuts so ill stock up on that, I buy them every week but eat it all over a few days.
> 
> what are the best nuts and oils to go with?
> 
> yes as you mentioned i have been following low carb as it makes it easier to control my sugars , But from what im reading online i need carbs to help build muscle ?


Coconut oil, real butter (like Kerrygold) or ghee are ideal for cooking.

Any nuts mate. Just go with whatever you like the most.

You don't need carbs. They're a tool that aids the process but they aren't needed. No, it's not an optimal way of doing it but you can still build muscle on a high fat, high protein diet.

Here's a good paper on leucine, insulin and protein synthesis: JISSN | Full text | Is carbohydrate needed to further stimulate muscle protein synthesis/hypertrophy following resistance exercise?

Are you type 1 or 2 diabetic?


----------



## TomTom1 (Feb 1, 2007)

Bowtie.Boris said:


> Coconut oil, *real butter (like Kerrygold) *or ghee are ideal for cooking.
> 
> Any nuts mate. Just go with whatever you like the most.
> 
> ...


I was always under the impression that butter was good to cook with, regarding smoke point.

However, I came across this article which explains it in more depth - butter has a similar smoke point to virgin olive oil...(175 Celsius)

Cooking Fats 101: What's a Smoke Point and Why Does it Matter? | Serious Eats


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2015)

TomTom1 said:


> I was always under the impression that butter was good to cook with, regarding smoke point.
> 
> However, I came across this article which explains it in more depth - butter has a similar smoke point to virgin olive oil...(175 Celsius)
> 
> Cooking Fats 101: What's a Smoke Point and Why Does it Matter? | Serious Eats


Based on my limited knowledge I believe the make up of the oil plays just a big a part. The higher the saturated fat content, the more stable the oil (inc. butter) so the less likely it is to go rancid at it's smoke point. Coconut oil is 90%+ saturated, butter is about 50%+ and EVOO is somewhere down at about 9/10%.

I'd need to confirm that but I'm pretty sure that all sound about right.

I personally cook everything at very low temps and believe this to be the healthiest way, also after testing my GFs DNA we found out she was particularly susceptible to the effects of free-radials ingested from burnt foods. In other words, grilled necessarily the healthiest way to cook!


----------



## brazilian. (Feb 21, 2015)

Youre V cute as you are...


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

brazilian. said:


> Youre V cute as you are...


Lololol is this U op


----------



## jamesmacc (Jun 17, 2014)

what fats should i be sticking to? i just downed a 400g tub of greek yogurt and noticed its full of fat, should i be buying the fat free one or is it a healthy fat?


----------



## jamesmacc (Jun 17, 2014)

Ricky12345 said:


> Lololol is this U op


thats not me lol


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

jamesmacc said:


> what fats should i be sticking to? i just downed a 400g tub of greek yogurt and noticed its full of fat, should i be buying the fat free one or is it a healthy fat?


Fage 0% fat free yogurt and 100g natural peanut butter there's a whole lots calories in that alone and protein


----------



## rob-stirz93 (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi, I need some diet advice for my first competition this year! I have never dieted before and I'm finding it hard :/ and I'm 8 week out!

I'm around 184lb and 15% body fat

I'm wanting to drop my body fat to around 5 too 8% without loosing too much muscle! what would you suggest?


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Epic chin....


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

rob-stirz93 said:


> Hi, I need some diet advice for my first competition this year! I have never dieted before and I'm finding it hard :/ and I'm 8 week out!
> 
> I'm around 184lb and 15% body fat
> 
> I'm wanting to drop my body fat to around 5 too 8% without loosing too much muscle! what would you suggest?


8 weeks out and 15% bodyfat? Your in gods hands now mate. But Start your own thread.. bit ignorant mate..

To the OP,

How do you eat your carbohydrates if you eat any at all atm to control your sugars? As said above eating a very low carb diet isn't optimal for building muscle, so us working out what you can get away with without sending your blood sugar sky high would be great.

As for high protein/high fat foods that are high in calories

eggs ( mixed with coconut milk and cheese and scrambled are great, coconut milk is a good source of MCT's too.)

Walnuts or brazil nuts - slightly higher in calories than most nuts and lower in carbs. Walnuts are also a fantastic source of omega 3 which quite a few people are deficient in.

Minced beef - cheap as fcuk, high in protein/fats and literally endless meal possibilities

Pork - same as above

Chicken thighs- as above

Peanut butter/Almond butter - Almond butter as it has a lower carbohydrate count.

Salmon

Just when your about to eat, just be thinking 'how can I make this meal more calorie dense, but keep it healthy'. Little adjustments can go a long way. On low carb days I recently started eating tuna in sunflower oil, 2 tins and that's an extra 200 calories of fat from the oil compared to brine, no harder to eat, and probably tastier.


----------



## rob-stirz93 (Feb 28, 2015)

Sorry about posting on your thread I have just joined this site and have no Idea how to start my own :/ haha my diet is fairly simple atm and all my carbohydrates are wholemeal!

Breakfast

6 egg white, 1 yolk, 1 slice of toast

9.30 snack

Shake and fruit

12.00 meal

200g Jacket potato, 200g chicken and salad

2.00 snack

Shake and fruit

4.00 meal

200g chicken, half cup brown rice, 250g broccoli

Bedtime snack

6 egg whites, 1 yolk, 1 slice of toast

But I'm thinking of upping protein intake and cutting my carbs out completely closer to comp! As to preventing your blood sugars from spiking complex carbs such as wholemeal bread are good as they take longer for the body to digest preventing a drastic spike in your blood sugar. I think haha

I apologise again for not starting my own thread :/ how do you start a tread btw


----------

